# still



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "still" in Finnish? It is an adjective describing a liquid with no carbon dioxide in it. It is an antonym to sparkling.

Here is a picture of sparkling water.

Here is a picture of still water.

(in some languages there is a difference when describing still water and still wine, I don't know if there could be any difference in Finnish as well)

suggestions: _paikoillaan, hiljainen, hiljaa, liikkumaton, tyyni, hiilihapoton_

Thank you.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Hiilihapoton_ is a good word. I'm not so sure _still_ is a good English word. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## jonquiliser

But _hiilihapoton_ isn't really used, is it? Lähdevesi (spring water)/kivennäisvesi or any other non-carbonated water is the norm, sparkling water the aberration . _Still_ in English is completely correct though when speaking about water, and is usually what it says on bottles.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

jonquiliser said:


> But _hiilihapoton_ isn't really used, is it?


I have used it for as long as I have lived and everyone I have talked to has understood me.


----------



## jonquiliser

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I have used it for as long as I have lived and everyone I have talked to has understood me.



I stand corrected. I thought it'd be superfluous but then it isn't, it seems. Though I don't doubt that it's understandable, I just haven't heard it as water usually is, well, still.


----------

